# cleaning..with water changes



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

hey..i just pulled a 20% water change on my 30G...and i do it about once ever 1 and a half weeks..i was just wonderin because i do that..what happens will all the P's crap that is in the gravel do i have to do anything with that if i do consistant water changes???


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

whenever i do water changes, i always vacuum the bottom of as much crap as i can get. remember to always add dechlorinator & stress coat.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

i dont vac as much as i do water changes! when i see the fish brush the bottom of the tank and his crap is visable , thats when i vac!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i do waters about every other week because i dont like to stress out my piranhas


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I do water changes every saturday..with gravel syphon.

Gotta keep that gravel clean.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

You have to clean your gravel along with the water changes. You may not have to clean the gravel everytime you change some water but you should do it at least 1-2 times a month.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

The gravel helps to trap the p's crap but it doesn't get rid of it. Personally I 
don't like seeing all the crap on the bottom so everytime I do a water change
I vacuum too!! (once a week)


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i dont think you gotta vacuum every week.......unless u gotz a sh*t load of fish in a small tank.....i usually change water like everyone each week 10-20% and vacuum every 2-3 weeks.......check you nitrites and ammonia to see the difference


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2003)

I figure the solid crap contains alot more potential Nitrogenous waste than what's in the water, so I always make a point of vacuuming at least part of the gravel every time I do a water change.

I also reduced the amount of gravel in my tank, so it's only about two pebbles high. This facilitates vacuuming up the crap.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Honestly, I do a vaccum/water change every other week. Vaccuming anfd water change should be done together to help kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

yea true rhom.....but with big tanks like yours....takes a sh*t load of time....







......my few tanks already takes me a good few hrs to clean when i clean gravel and change water.....


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

When I vacum the gravel that is when I do a water change at the same time.


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I figure the solid crap contains alot more potential Nitrogenous waste than what's in the water, so I always make a point of vacuuming at least part of the gravel every time I do a water change.
> 
> I also reduced the amount of gravel in my tank, so it's only about two pebbles high. This facilitates vacuuming up the crap.


 Gravel is benificial. It provides a place for the beneficial bacteria to reside.


----------

